# Snails



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a fish, but I wasn't sure where else to put this thread.
After planting my 10 gallon I've been experiencing some algae, so I took this as an excuse to buy my first snail. Nemo, the zebra nerite is now happily sliding his way through my tank feasting =). When I picked him up I also bought Hikari algae wafers just in case he manages to catch up with the problem. 
My question is should I give him wafers if there is algae in the tank? What do you feed your snails? What's your favorite type of snail to keep? 
Feel free to share advice, pics, and tips on snails. I chose a nerite snail due to the advice I picked up on this site and I'm very happy with him.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have Mystery & Nerite snails, I love them both. I personally have not seen my nerite snails eating on a wafer or any veggies. That's not to say they don't when I'm not looking. My Mystery snails on the other hand eat on everything!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Honey typically does algae wafers with the occasional hunk of cucumber. She's a black Mystery. I'd say let Nemo finish off the algae in the tank then drop in half a wafer. I have the same exact brand you do and she likes them well enough. With the size she's at now, I drop in a full wafer. For a Zebra, I'd say do only half a wafer to start until you get a grasp on how much it eats every few days. I asked and got no response with how often to feed them, so I'm sticking with about two, three times a week, but Honey's also probably double the size of Nemo. *Shrug.*


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on Hikari betta pellets, so I wasn't sure about the Hikari algae wafers. 

Find the snail has become my new favorite game. When I find him, inevitably, Gills comes over to flare at him as though to remind me who I should be paying attention to.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My apple snails will eat anything XD Freddie or Fred for short eats algae wafers and algae but my five new apple snails that i am getting this weekend for sure! will eat spinach, aquarium plant, green vegetables, and algae wafers! Feed your snail algae wafers even if there is algae, as they should have a choice and it is cool watching them munch on wafers XD


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Hikari algae wafers are the only ones I buy, they have garlic in them to promote digestive health.

My fish just love them... all my fish lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have seen my nerite eat the waffers but I dont have much algae in the tank. I put 1/2 of the waffer in there every 2-3 days


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Do any of you attempt to hide the wafers from the other fish in the tank, or do they generally leave them alone? Gills can be a bit of a piggy. I'm definitely going to have to try sticking some spinach in there for him too.


----------

